# Quick dry



## highjoint (Aug 7, 2015)

i smoked early picked wet weed and i didnt get high. I readed wet weed wont get to high. Is it true? If it is how to fast dry it. I know i have to wait more some weeks and dry it slowly in dark and airy place and i will do it. But i just want to smoke little piece of bud to get high. Last time i was high was like 5 weeks ago..


----------



## yarddog (Aug 7, 2015)

You ain't jonesin for a toke are you??  If you made it 5 weeks, just wait a bit more.  Your almost there.


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 7, 2015)

Put a small bud on top of your grow lights. It will dry pretty quick.


----------



## highjoint (Aug 7, 2015)

But is it true i cant get high early picked fresh wet weed.


----------



## lyfespan (Aug 7, 2015)

highjoint said:


> But is it true i cant get high early picked fresh wet weed.



the problem with smoking wet weed is your are just steaming the oild and sucking them down the bowl, they never get vaporized


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 7, 2015)

That would be like smoking a wet cig,,,yuk. Course i dont smokes cigs anymore. I use to nuke popcrn buds sometimes when i was desperate, ,,but its much much better cured properly. Plus the high wont last long ifen it aint ready for harvest.


----------



## trillions of atoms (Aug 7, 2015)

I sit a bud on top of the 1k  hood... let it dry for a day or two.  Hood doesn't get to hot but just right to dry it quick


----------



## BillFromBio (Nov 7, 2015)

I set a bud or 2 on top of my 4" booster fan usually drys in a day or 2.


----------

